# Average groth rate of bullys, & when they stop putting on size???



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

whats the growth timeframe for a bluenose bully (1st yr,2ndyr,etc) and to full maturuty..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Depends on way to many variables to even begin to guess but the nose color is irrelevant.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I've seen some pretty ones but none I'd feed.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> I don t know about you guys but I think Bullies are ugly,my opinion


why even post that jmo

I'm just tryin 2 get a genral idea of their growth rate when their full grown etc.. plz


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How old is the pup now and how much does he weigh?


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

10wks 25lbs built like a tank pick of litter
hid dads at www.gott-pits.com his names chico


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

10 weeks/ 25lbs? Did I read that right??? Got any pedigree info?
Man, that's a ridiculously big pup lol.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

his mom is at GangsterPits.Com::::: named blaze and a pic of dad and mom on homepage here


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I think you can double the weight at like 4 months or something like that for a close estimate but he's obviously not there yet. The dogs I'm used to usually fill out around 2.5 to 3 years. But I don't know anything about those bully bred dogs. If he's 25 lbs already, he's going to be a monster before it's said and done. At 10 weeks I'm thinking of about 10 pounds like this one here. This male grew up to be right at 60 lbs full grown.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

tyvm 4 your time


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No problem man.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> I don t know about you guys but I think Bullies are ugly,my opinion


what does your opinion of a bully have to do with this thread?

btw post some pics of your bully, is it big boned(structure)? about how big are the parents rather their weights. be carefull to not over feed, for some reason bully owners love to over feed. there is a lot that goes into trying to determine the end product(weight) ect.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

just saw your pups dam and imo she a good looking clean bully. it says she weighs 75#s but i dont think she is near that weight, imo at the most she is 65#s if that, i didnt see a pic of the sire but if he is clean like she is you should have a clean bully.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

checked out the parents. mom is a real nice bully. i had some issues finding dad on his page becuase they show different pictures by his name then they show on his pedigree. go figure?? anyway, they also didnt have weight on dad. ur gonna have a big pup i say arouns 75-85lbs. now, ur pup wieghing 25 now seems way to heavy, even for a bully. do u free feed? do u have a feeding schedual? what type of food do u feed? and how much on the daily? this is all important to know considering if ur pup is over weight u can never guessitimate his weight. also, it shouldnt be about how big they get really, a muscular bully is way better than a fat one in my opinion.

let us know! and post some pics of the guy!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

JCsmoke said:


> why even post that jmo
> 
> I'm just tryin 2 get a genral idea of their growth rate when their full grown etc.. plz


Because this is not a board for bully owners and some people just dont know how to control thereselves.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> I think you can double the weight at like 4 months or something like that for a close estimate but he's obviously not there yet. The dogs I'm used to usually fill out around 2.5 to 3 years. But I don't know anything about those bully bred dogs. If he's 25 lbs already, he's going to be a monster before it's said and done. At 10 weeks I'm thinking of about 10 pounds like this one here. This male grew up to be right at 60 lbs full grown.


Thats an awsome pic Buzz


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Because this is not a board for bully owners and some people just dont know how to control thereselves.


then it should be stated in a sticky or a faq that questions pertaining to bullys will be answered with sarcasm or disdain for said breed.

if people do not want to answer bully questions, then do not post in the thread! i find it extremely rude that if someone asks a question pertaining to bullys they have to deal with members taking shots at the breed. if you can answer the question then answer it! if you can not then dont!

I AM NOT DIRECTING THIS TO ANYONE IN PARTICULAR!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

And i Agree there are alot of great people here full of info that can rub you the wrong way at first.All i can say is hang in there and those people will post on here also.But you have your few on everyboard that says these boards are for all type bully show working and all but as soon as you post up a pic of your dog or breeding or anything bully the smash the hammer down on you for owning such a messed up version of a dog they themselves have really never owned.So take everything on here with a grain of salt and you will see who to talk to about your bully and who not to talk to about them.But if you post it in General diss then exspect everyone and i mean everyone to voice there opinion about it.Good and the Bad!!!!!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I gotta believe you get more compliments on your dogs than bashing. They are among the best looking bullies I've seen.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i know there is alot of knowledge and good people on this forum, if not i wouldnt even bother with this site. i just dont like to see people or their dogs bashed for their choice in breed. 

ive never owned a bully, ive always owned a game/working APBT and ive been judged for it, so i will not judge another as i would be just as bad as those that have judged me. jmo


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Most times it's the owner who mis-represents the dog who catches the hell. People who are passionate about their breed of choice will defend it's integrity to the end, as they should.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

True tha Buzz Now a days i get complaments but before wooooooooooo people got all crazy with me but like i said there are alot on here like Buzz witch are great so just choose wisely when posting


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Most times it's the owner who mis-represents the dog who catches the hell. People who are passionate about their breed of choice will defend it's integrity to the end, as they should.


VERY VERY well said


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

gangsta pits wat a stupid kennel name lol


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> I don t know about you guys but I think Bullies are ugly,my opinion


wow...your kind...would you tell someone they had an ugly kid? isnt beauty in the eye of the beholder? i love my "ugly" bully and wouldnt change anything about her. .....but im sure your opinion is important to someone

im sure someone is gonna have something to say about this and all i have to say in my defense is any idiot can breed a dog or get papers but it takes love and determination to raise a rescue or even a "badly bred" bully...when you are so concerned with the perfection of your dog you seem to be missing the point...im glad that my perception of myself is not wrapped up in the perfection of my dog but in my relationship with my dog...bully, game, old school, mixed or whatever...my companion, my friend, my family 
ok let the bashing begin...


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

riotgrrrl said:


> wow...your kind...would you tell someone they had an ugly kid? isnt beauty in the eye of the beholder? i love my "ugly" bully and wouldnt change anything about her. .....but im sure your opinion is important to someone
> 
> im sure someone is gonna have something to say about this and all i have to say in my defense is any idiot can breed a dog or get papers but it takes love and determination to raise a rescue or even a "badly bred" bully...when you are so concerned with the perfection of your dog you seem to be missing the point...im glad that my perception of myself is not wrapped up in the perfection of my dog but in my relationship with my dog...bully, game, old school, mixed or whatever...my companion, my friend, my family
> ok let the bashing begin...


i think its the whole calling a BULLY an APBT that piss's alot of ppl off.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

You know MoneyKiller you are so true right there but i still think thats not all lol.But people do need to relize that they are 2 diff breeds and that may clear up a lil of the hatred!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> I don t know about you guys but I think Bullies are ugly,my opinion


They are not for everyone and yes the american bully should be called an american bully not an APBT but please try and remember that these are peoples dogs .. A better way to have worded that would have been I personally do not care for american bullies and maybe tried to answer the poster's question if at all possible ... But calling them hippos and ugly is really not a tactful way to give your opinion. I wouldn't own an american bully because I prefer the apbt a working more athletic dog but what I think is beautiful and what works for me may not work for someone else. I would like to ask that going forward in this thread you give your opinions without bashing this persons dog educate but do not bash this members dog/s because you don't like what you see. Yes in the past there have been some disrespectful comments made about am-bully's the mods and admins are making sure that this forum welcomes a home for all bully breeds regardless of bloodline and type. We are all here to learn that's what's it all about. But we will not tolerate bashing or putting someones dog down I want to make that very clear to you.

Continue On


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

guys this person had a damn question, why are u turning his thread into a fight... we all know and understand that there will forever be some tension between bully owners and APBT owners... jsut answer the new guys question geezzz


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> Those hippos would eat you outta the house:hammer:


Retarded!
This hippo is definately eating me outta house and home. 

















Know youre $hit before you talk it!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The fact that there is no weight set for the breed makes it hard to answer the OPs question. Here's a nice link to breed info though
American Bully Information and Pictures, Am Bullies


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Wow I just went to look at both and I dont know nothing about bulies but you might have one big ol boy there!!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Nice pic you have there Reddoggy....what one is super doggy there?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That's Lugz, He's Gotti/York and I'm damn proud of him.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would be carefull with theta spring pole, he is awfull close to biting the spring, i know from experience, my dog bit thespring and had to have a root canal


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I was thinking it might of been him just by the color but I was not for sure since I really have not see the underside of him. Hes such a nice looking boy!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Let's start a new thread, LOL.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

NICE PIC OF YOUR BOY WORKING THAT SPRINGPOLE REDDOGGY!!!! SOME PEOPLE JUST LIKE TO TALK....
YOU KNOW SOME PEOPLE DONT HAVE VERY NICE THINGS TO SAY ABOUT ALL WHITE PITBULLS.......AND YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT OPINIONS......LOL
www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> That's Lugz, He's Gotti/York and I'm damn proud of him.


good looking bully. me personally i love the york line! they tend to favor the staffy side, which i like.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

my dog atlas is 49 pounds at 4 months 3 weeks.so 25 pounds at 10 weeks isnt that far fetched


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

here we go again. lugz is a B-E-A-UTIFUL dog btw, even tho i've said it 100X,,,,,,on this board, having a "bully" is looked down upon by some. U just have to overlook that. if your happy with your girl/boy, Thats all that matters, not papers, not bloodline, nothing but the joy u have with ur HUGE puppy! haha. heres my boy. hes 3/4 razors edge 1/4 gotti, let me tell you, hes about like lugz in the hippo/piggy department! hes so slow and fat and retarded and mixed, but hes my boy and i love him more than my fiance sometimes... anywho, keep us posted, the ones that care will answer your questions no matter what. as far as the question goes, it really varies like no other. my boy is the runt, and he weighs around 70-75 lbs now. great dog, great temperment. good luck BTW, Hey Sadi 
:rofl:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

25#s at 10 wks is very large. I saw a 14 wk 30 # mugelstone dog that belonged to a poster named Steiner. Those dogs run between 100-140 with about 70 pounds of that being dog. LOL grizz was 12#s at 10 wkd gained about 2.5 pounds a week now he is 55#s at almost 6 months. Don't worry about his weight too much , keep a log if you'd like sometimes you can predict a growth spurt with it LOL. Concentrate on his conditioning keeping puppy healthy and happy. Playing alot! 

Good looking lutz. I love York so much physical variety in one kennel it's amazing. I would have never guessed gotti. 

All white is a sign if albinism MAJOR FAULT! But no one ridiculed you. I like dogs white blue brown small medium large. I can't say the same of people ... Especially ones wuth such undesirable behavior.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> here we go again. lugz is a B-E-A-UTIFUL dog btw, even tho i've said it 100X,,,,,,on this board, having a "bully" is looked down upon by some. U just have to overlook that. if your happy with your girl/boy, Thats all that matters, not papers, not bloodline, nothing but the joy u have with ur HUGE puppy! haha. heres my boy. hes 3/4 razors edge 1/4 gotti, let me tell you, hes about like lugz in the hippo/piggy department! hes so slow and fat and retarded and mixed, but hes my boy and i love him more than my fiance sometimes... anywho, keep us posted, the ones that care will answer your questions no matter what. as far as the question goes, it really varies like no other. my boy is the runt, and he weighs around 70-75 lbs now. great dog, great temperment. good luck BTW, Hey Sadi
> :rofl:


LOL Hey Vdubbinya ... :roll: Yeah some folks just don't have anything nice to say :flush: Bullies need love too so lets give them some even if some of us prefer not to own them .... I think the big kiddos are cute and squishy LOL


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

atlas 91 said:


> my dog atlas is 49 pounds at 4 months 3 weeks.so 25 pounds at 10 weeks isnt that far fetched


is your dog off of silver shredder? he looks alot like him! if not check him out www.vegasgottiline.com


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

your pup is quite large... but my bully is quite petite for what she is... she's only 50 pounds going on a year and a half.... I did notice while raising her though that they go through some FUNKY growth spurts.... Indi would be living up to her nickname "Pork Chop" for a week and then the next week you could see ALL of her ribs because she shot up in height. Like stated before, there's no set for the breed yet, which I hope they do get to that point quickly.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think Dan had a good idea to keep a log. I personally think Bullies are cute. Someday I think I would like to have one. Especailly one off of Manny.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

imvho not having a true set in stone standard is a serious problem for the bully breed. 

neela i feel ya! bullys go threw different stages, i mean all dogs go threw stages but with bullys its crazy!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

los44 said:


> imvho not having a true set in stone standard is a serious problem for the bully breed.
> 
> neela i feel ya! bullys go threw different stages, i mean all dogs go threw stages but with bullys its crazy!


There is a set standard, just no particular standard for weight due to variations.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> There is a set standard, just no particular standard for weight due to variations.


according to who? lol, i know there is a so called standard but its not followed! what i meant by my statement was to make the bully breed uniform in the near future. with out that that it will be hard for the breed to get respect. jmo


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh.... The American Bully Kennel Club.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

los44 said:


> is your dog off of silver shredder? he looks alot like him! if not check him out www.vegasgottiline.com


no he is from atlanta.silver shredder does look like a beast.i will post pics of atlas dad later


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

atlas 91 said:


> no he is from atlanta.silver shredder does look like a beast.i will post pics of atlas dad later


this is a pic of one of shredders offspring, him and your boy look like they are related! please post some pics of his sire!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Uh.... The American Bully Kennel Club.


like i said nobody follows it! most bully breeders dont even register with the abkc(its still new, maybe?) they usually register with the ukc, which is also a problem but i wont get into that(dont want to add fuel to the flames, lol).


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

atlas dad 91 pounds


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

*HERES SOME PICS OF BIG SHOW AND HIS MOM BLAZE*

the pup this thred is about lol and thats me with his mom she is 75lbs 76 actually had her weighed 2 days ago and big shows now 27.5 lbs


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Here you go guys here are a couple of my bully's


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

those are some nice looking bullies otis


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you very much i have taken alot of time trying to fine what was just right for me i a have found it so we will see what the future hold now for our camp thanks for the love!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Shannon who is that handsome one in the first picture?? I like.... but Manny ......you can't get any better that him.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

too cute!!!!


----------

